# Another Rotator cuff injury question



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Took a stupid fall on my first day out this season on my shoulder, felt sore shoulder immediately and mild pain when moving it around. Ski patrol was right there, checked for colarbone and able to lift arm over head with some discomfort. Didn't seem or feel that serious at the time, just restricted moving my arm around with a slight bit of pain. Decided to continue with my day and took another 5 runs before icing it and heading home. Pain got worse.

Rest, Ice and elevation (wasn't sure how the hell to compress it) for 4 days. Pain still there, saw orthopedic shoulder sports med surgeon yesterday, took xrays saw no damage, did maybe 30 seconds of moving my shoulder around and said it's either a torn rotator cuff or a deeply bruised cuff? Wait it out a few weeks then do an MRI. No way to tell without MRI. No insurance til January and not going to pay all that cash for an MRI until then. 

Sitting here wondering if season is over, or if I continue icing and rest and possibly get through the season if I give it 6-7 weeks before heading back out if pain has diminished some. Have trips planned late Jan, and Feb and need to decide if I have to cancel. 

Googled the hell of it, looking for any experiences with someone that has actually snowboarded while they had a rotator cuff injury - mild tear, full tear, anything rotator cuff related and actually riding with it. Too painful? Or possible to keep back shoulder fairly stable while riding? No park, no real jumps, just hoping to get get some turns in pow or even groomers. Been riding a long time, can *usually* avoid falls unless I'm hitting jumps/park stuff or pushing it too hard.

Getting old sucks. Missing the season cause of dumb fall on a warmup run sucks worse.

Any experiences with snowboarding with a hurt rotator cuff?


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Check this out. Do the ones you can pain free to start out with and incorporate more as it starts to feel stronger. Don't feel compelled to do every exercise, do the ones that help.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You fell onto your shoulder? Was your arm out or tucked, did you arm get twisted or pulled into any strange position? I can't imagine anyone tearing a rotator from a direct impact to the shoulders if the arm wasn't involved. More likely to be bone bruising or possibly partial tear of your labrum if you came down on it hard. Neither would show on an X-ray either.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Phedder said:


> You fell onto your shoulder? Was your arm out or tucked, did you arm get twisted or pulled into any strange position? I can't imagine anyone tearing a rotator from a direct impact to the shoulders if the arm wasn't involved. More likely to be bone bruising or possibly partial tear of your labrum if you came down on it hard. Neither would show on an X-ray either.


Efilnikufesin: Thanks for the video, that helps, bookmarked it.

Phedder:
Thanks for your input. Honestly I can't remember the details, it's possible shoulder got twisted. Basically leaned into a toeside carve and skidded out and fell onto the front of my body/shoulder. Arm could have been outstretched and tweaked it back and twisted the shoulder but was a total blur when it happened and just can't remember anything other than falling during toeside carve. Wasn't a jump and landed on shoulder or anything like that. Was hoping it was just a deep bruise like ortho doc said was possible, meaning it's not season ending.

All speculation I guess, MRI only way to tell anything. Excruciating pain in the mornings, icing it makes it feel better, still 5 days later. Popping Aleve/ibuprofen like candy all day, but still hurting.

Just asking here because I don't want to pay another $500 ortho sports clinic visit, insurance won't kick in until 2016 and trying to figure out if I should cancel my Tahoe trip in January.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

The Shoulder Part 1: Impingement Syndrome

Make sure to read part 2.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

I fell on my shoulder (pinned it between my chest and the ground) a few seasons ago now, and for the longest time they thought it was my rotator cuff. Luckily, I just tore my labrum :facepalm3:

From my experience, a torn labrum is something you can learn to live with. I was supposed to have surgery and chose not to (didn't want to miss track season, etc.). It helped tremendously doing physical therapy on it and mainly just strengthening the muscles around it to help compensate. That also being said, I do still have some pain on a semi-regular basis mainly with heavy, over-head lifts. Something to just weigh out I guess. 

I hope you find it is just a deep bruise and can still ride! All the best in recovery!

edit: Forgot to mention, they thought it was rotator cuff all the way up until I had an MRI done. Really, IMO, that is what will tell you the most about what is really going on.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey man, I've partially torn my rotator cuff twice from playing tennis. I've recovered 100% and the shoulder is shoulder and ever.

One thing I will say is that, there are armors you can wear to protect your injured shoulder IF you chose to snowboard. But if the surgeon suspect a torn rotator cuff (full tear or partial tear, an experienced doctor/surgeon with their intuitions is likely to be correct), I highly advise you against it.

If you have a partial tear, rest and rehab will likely heal itself after you've given the inflammation a chance to subside, and for new collagen fiber to be laid down and repair the tear. But that is a big IF with a lot of factors involved. For example, if the torn pieces are caught in a place where it keeps "catching", then the healing will be complicated. Also, if the torn region has poor blood supply, then healing will take much much longer.

But if you have a full tear, I'm afraid the surgery is likely the only choice.

Listen to your doctor.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You'll be fine, I injured my shoulder at least twice a year between mtb and snowboarding. Just gotta get some pt going to strengthen it.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies. Have a torn labrum already in my hip, but it is manageable and have been able to snowboard the last few years with it. Specialist didn't even mention labrum, said rotator cuff issue but once again, MRI needed.



ridinbend said:


> You'll be fine, I injured my shoulder at least twice a year between mtb and snowboarding. Just gotta get some pt going to strengthen it.


This is exactly what I wanted to hear. Thanks ridinbend. Hope you're right. Can I ask what your age is ridinbend? 44 here and these rotator cuff problems are more common once you get on the wrong side of 40 is what I've read.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Well here I am a little over a year later, had shoulder surgery for a torn labrum in the summer for this injury but they found bigger problems with the shoulder. They want to do a total shoulder replacement now. I am 45, been snowboarding since I was 16, so 30 years and never had a serious problem until this fall I took on my shoulder on the 1st day of last season at Copper. Hurts to lift my damn arm still, and I finished all the physical therapy so they send me to their next surgeon that specializes in replacements.

1st surgeon says - schedule me for a partial shoulder replacement and I will be back snowboarding at almost 100% next season. This surgeon had a used car salesman vibe to him and I was skeptical so I got 2nd opinions from other places.

2nd surgeon says - total shoulder replacement, partial replacements do not work very well and have a high failure rate. Says I can snowboard next year but need to be a little more careful, a hard fall could mess up the parts of the replacement shoulder.

3rd surgeon says - total shoulder replacement, but I am too young for it and find a new hobby. He will do it, but says I will officially be an old man after replacement and it will never be the same. Good chance of snowboarding again but not promising anything.

Still looking for a 4th opinion.

The worst is I can't swim anymore so my plan to move back to the beach to surf is out the window. Even with a total replacement I was told the motion of paddling on a surfboard is bad for the replacement shoulder.

Total shoulder replacement - has anyone done this and still snowboards? 

God damn, I knew I was old, but wasn't expecting to be relegated to just golf and fishing just yet. Really hard because I've either skateboarded, snowboarded or surfed since I was 15 years old.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow, that is a bummer, one of my biggest fears since I surf and snowboard as well. Although, I can't imagine the Dr. letting you golf if he doesn't want you paddling at all.


----------

